# Why did you choose your sheep, goats, cows, etc.



## Beekissed (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a two part question:

A)  Why did you choose to raise sheep, goats, cows, etc.

1. Meat, milk, profit

2. Hobby, show

3. Other 


B) Why did you choose your particular breed(s)?


1.  For breed characteristics

2.  Liked how they looked

3.  Other


----------



## freemotion (Sep 6, 2009)

A:  First two goats, as companions to my horse when I retired her and brought her to live in the 'burbs.  Third goat, for milk, she was supposed to be part Boer, she is not.  Fourth goat, because I like the third one so much and need/want more milk, and she IS part Boer, I saw her mommy.

B:  See above, looking for dual-purpose.  Third goat, went to look and ended up buying to rescue.  Fourth goat, went to look at her lactating mom, and didn't like her at all, fell in love with the baby.....went shopping hungry, though, just lost the third goat's baby, our first here.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't have any yet, but goats are my first choice because I want milk and I don't have a lot of room. Breed selection will be based on availability, size, whether it's a dairy breed or not (crossbreed of a dairy breed) and personality. There are other houses around me so I do need to have an awareness of how noise a potential breed tends to be. 
My son may join 4-H at some point so showing is a possibility but not our #1 focus. Goats will be a hobby and pets!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 7, 2009)

I am in the process of choosing a buck.  It is hard when you are just starting out!  I have looked at a couple of earless LaMancha's    and am waiting to look at an Oberhasli.

The LaMancha's mom was a champion milk producer.  The Oberhasli's are being developed to "improve the line" but I am not sure yet what the person meant by that, we didn't have time for more of a conversation but will in a couple weeks.  The Oberhasli's are beautiful.  I hope my head wins over my heart....


----------



## lupinfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Because

a) I have land my horse can't be turned out onto because of its rocky nature, but that goats would have a ball on (rocky and brushy/grassy, sigh). 

b) They were really flipping cute

c) They were tame, and healthy

d) Umm, They were really flipping cute


----------



## Blackbird (Sep 7, 2009)

This is a two part question:

A)  Nubian dairy goats & several mix

1. Milk, profit

2. Hobby, show

3. Other - making dairy products. They are also 'pets'.


B) Why did you choose your particular breed(s)?


1.  For breed characteristics - Higher butterfat content.

2. Liked how they looked - Those ears are adorable XD


----------



## freemotion (Sep 7, 2009)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> Because
> 
> b) They were really flipping cute
> 
> d) Umm, They were really flipping cute


Sigh, that is the problem!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 7, 2009)

We chose Nigerian Dwarf goats because we wanted to be more self sufficient. We also added chickens and planted a garden this year. We specifically chose the smaller dairy goats because of feed/hay costs and amount of pasture we could give them. I knew I would want more than a couple goats and I can have more than a couple with the Nigerians. Also don't need a ton of milk.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 7, 2009)

I chose sheep because my land is too small for cows.  I wanted a way to improve my pasture grasses for my free range chickens and I had heard that rotational grazing helps to improve one's grass quality. 

I chose hair sheep as I didn't want to have to shear just a few sheep...you know, buy the equipment or hire it done.  I also chose these breeds (Katahdin/St. Croix) for their parasite resistance and general hardiness.  Also, the lack of lanolin makes for a mild flavor, thus bringing $.10 more on the pound at market.  

I also wanted a grazing animal because gas is so high and my lawn tractor was getting older~going on 20 years now.  I have only had to mow once this year and only the thistles and high spots.

I chose sheep over goats as they seem less destructive to orchards and fences.  Plus, I find them more beautiful!   

I am attempting to develop ready food sources to create some food independence and live more sustainably.

I would only contemplate showing to increase knowledge about the breed.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone else choosing heritage breeds?  If so, did you choose them because they are considered heritage breeds and you wanted to help conserve and promote the breed?

Or did you choose them for their breed characteristics only to find they are also considered a heritage breed and may be getting more rare down through the years?


----------



## Henrietta23 (Sep 8, 2009)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Anyone else choosing heritage breeds?  If so, did you choose them because they are considered heritage breeds and you wanted to help conserve and promote the breed?
> 
> Or did you choose them for their breed characteristics only to find they are also considered a heritage breed and may be getting more rare down through the years?


Which goat breeds are considered heritage breeds? Thanks and sorry to go slightly off topic.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 8, 2009)

Here's what you are looking for:

A link to the American Livestock Breeds Conservacy which will tell you about heritage breeds of just about any livestock. 

http://www.albc-usa.org/links.html

And an even better link specifically for goats:

http://hubpages.com/hub/Heritage_Breeds_of__Goats_for_Milk_and_Meat


----------



## freemotion (Sep 8, 2009)

I got my turkeys because they are heritage and can breed naturally.  I switched over to mostly heritage chickens for the same reason.  I raised my first batch of chicks....or rather, one of my Dominiques raised my first batch of chicks this year.  

They are SOOO different from the hatchery chicks, it is amazing!  These little buggers are still too small to go in with the main flock (major redtail hawk issue here) but they manage to forage for most of their food in a barren covered pen, and turn their little beaks up at my offerings of grain.  They want only grass clippings and bugs that they find.  All mama hen fed them was bugs and worms.  They are also more confident around me, and I haven't really spent much time at all in their pen.  Mama must've told them I'm cool!


----------



## ewefirst (Sep 9, 2009)

We have three sheep for lawn mowing, weed eating, adorable pets. Also, I needle felt wool to construct puppets I use for performance - also teach workshops on the process. So, that leads to breeds. For years I had gotten wool from a friend who had Ivory, a lovely Border Leicester/Lincoln. Ivory was retiring from lambing and needed a new home - and being a flock animal, she needed some pals. Two lambs came with her. Josephine has similar fleece, Annabelle shows more of her Texel sire's characteristics.

Anybody out there milking sheep?


----------



## Henrietta23 (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks!! 


			
				Beekissed said:
			
		

> Here's what you are looking for:
> 
> A link to the American Livestock Breeds Conservacy which will tell you about heritage breeds of just about any livestock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 9, 2009)

I had always wondered about fainting goats and wondered why in the world someone would want one but the link had some great info on the breed.

Anyone else have great links to specific goat breeds?


----------



## eweinHiscare (Sep 8, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> This is a two part question:
> 
> A)  Why did you choose to raise sheep, goats, cows, etc.
> 
> ...


LaManchas are very sweet personalities!


----------



## boykin2010 (Sep 8, 2012)

I chose my katahdin sheep for profit and meat. 

I liked their breed characteristics and the way they looked


----------



## shy sheep (Sep 8, 2012)

I wanted sheep, I just did. I don't know why, but once i have something I want, I strive to get it. And when I saw them fir sale, I just wanted them. That, and they were affordable


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I grew up around goats and loved it. So it was kind of a no-brainer for me to want goats. I chose the minis because 1) that's what my dad raises and what was available 2) they are easier to handle 3)I have young children and feel safer with minis vs full size goats.


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 9, 2012)

I researched livestock that would be profitable and not require a whole lot of time, management and expensive feed. I ended up buying some hair sheep.

I have registered sheep for breeding/selling, and I *LOVE* lamb chops so I'll be keeping the freezer full.

I chose to raise Katahdin sheep because:
- of the many colors available (eye candy)
- no shearing or tail docking necessary
- no horns to worry about
- parasite resistance
- easy lambing
- docile breed
- no need for expensive feed
- the meat tastes good! 

I enjoy feeling like a shepherdess in the pasture with my sheep following close behind.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 10, 2012)

This is a two part question:

A)  Why did you choose to raise sheep, goats, cows, etc.

  We purchased our goats for the purpose of milk. I'd love a cow but that's a lot of animal and I don't have the acreage. Cows aren't as easy as goats(so I've been told). 

B) Why did you choose your particular breed(s)?
I wanted a smaller goat to start with, more pet like. Not having any experience with goats and goats being portrayed as head butting monsters (just like roosters being portrayed as just a mean animal) the Nigerian Dwarfs seemed the right fit for me. I now have added a LaMancha (7 months old). My farm partner has big goats (Kiko's) that have their own place on the farm. I can honestly say I LOVE MY NIGERIANS!!! They are soooo much easier than the big goats in every way. They eat far less, and I mean FAR LESS, than the big goats. Since the big goats have been here it seems every time I turned around I hear "we need more feed". ND's are definitely more pet like, the lamancha is really sweet but is harder to handle and eats way more and very naughty! I have learned that the way goats are portrayed is a crock! (Just like roosters). Obviuosly not true in all cases, but it seems when all the big goats came onto the farms the work exploded! The big girls always having to be moved because they will clear an area(tree forage) in no time at all and if we don't move them quick enough they will kill the trees, strip 'em by eating the bark right off. Never had a nigerian do that. BUT, I do love the big girls too! It could be that one is a dairy breed and the other is a meat breed. BTW- My Lamancha is the prettiest one I've ever seen!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 10, 2012)

*1)Why did I choose goats/sheep?*
Because I love sheep. I use the wool in my crafts (knitting, felting, etc).  I love lamb meat. Sheep are incredibly easy to own, and they're easy on the land.  I wanted dairy animals, and though I've worked on several cow dairies, I just don't have the space for a cow.  The goats are also easy to keep, get along well with the sheep, are easy for the kids to handle, etc.  

*2) Why did I choose my particular breeds?*

I thought long and hard before I purchased my current breeds.  I grew up raising Hampshire/Suffolk and some Southdowns for club lambs in 4-H.  I'll always love Hamps, but I knew I wanted a slightly smaller, easier keeper to raise.  I wanted sheep that would do better on grass, had decent wool for craft use, and were easy keepers and calm.  I got a Romney ewe to fit that bill.  Then I got a Southdown ewe because I wanted a sheep more fitting for meat production as well.  Southdowns are easy keepers, great looking, nice sized, with good carcass quality.  I couldn't have been happier with my choices.  I ended up having to place my Romney ewe in a pet home after a bad lambing.  I used my Romney ram on my Southdown ewe, and now have 2 natural colored Romney/Southdown yearling ewes as well as my purebred Southdown ewe.  They're all three being bred to a Southdown ram this year, so I'm excited to see the results of this breeding.  

For my goats, I really wanted something that was quiet and calm.  I've raised different breeds before (Alpine, Nubian, crosses, and a few Toggs).  I researched Oberhaslis because I"d read their milk is very close to cow's milk. Plus, they're known as one of the calmest breeds. I am in love with the breed, and will now probably never raise anything else. My goats are the sweetest, quietest, calmest goats I've ever owned. They're gorgeous too...how can you resist their beautiful colors?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 10, 2012)

We picked goats for our 6 acres, because it was badly overgrown and we didn't have equipement nor quite enough space for beef cattle. We wanted to go with something that we could sell the offspring and have a dependable market, so we could use our farm as a tax write-off. Meat goats are very popular in our area.  We do not care to milk, so a meat animal makes more sense for us. Our children are in 4H and already showing lambs, so when more and more fairs in our area started meat goat shows and market shows for goats it only made sense for us to continue improving our percentage herd. So we have been raising them for 15 years. We no longer have an overgrown, briar filled field, but we continue to raise them as a hobby, tax write off for farm improvements and for our children to show them and to sell to other kids in the area. We produce between 40 and 50 kids a year. 
We chose Boer goats over other breeds, because we wanted a meat breed that was gentle since we had young children at the time. We looked into Kiko, but didn't care for the large horns or the wilder side of them for just our 6 acres. I would for sure consider kiko or kiko cross or spanish cross if I had a lot more land. Our choice of Boer had worked out great, since they are the preferred breed for 4H.


----------



## Shayanna (Sep 10, 2012)

Our animals we got because they were free. A couple free goats, and a couple free meat rabbits if I bought the cage. Breed them, sell enough of the offspring to pay for feed/care/processing if you must, and keep the parents/ leftover offspring for personal use. We will be using our breeding goats for some of their milk, selling the doe kids, and raising the bucklings for meat. We will probably sell about half of the meat by word of mouth, which will pay for us to use the other half. The rabbits, we sell half to 2/3 of the litters to pay for feed that lasts 2-3 months until its time for the next litter. We only sell 1/2-2/3 of the litters, that way we can keep the rest for personal/family meat use. Did this make sense? Essentially, there is not profit, just self sustaining.

Also, our animals are mutts. As far as the goats go, the does are dairy mutts (Alpines/nubians/saanens), and the buck is a Myotonic/Spanish something mutt. Our rabbits are checkered/flemish/rex/californian mutts. Simply because we aren't commercial--these breeds work for us. We started small and are keeping it small.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't really have a choice  My neighbor had gone on vacation/business trips and he needed someone to watch his flock. Well in spring 2006, he called my mom and said that I can have a ewe lamb for watching the flock (well it was my dad and I that took care of them because my mom didn't want me to go down by myself). So in late July, I went out and picked my ewe lamb out, #44. I only picked her because she was the first one we could catch 

My neighbor was the one who would make all the breeding decisions, ie what type of ram, when, etc. so I just bred my ewe (and later, my ewes) to whatever ram my neighbor had. This year, I bought a Texel ram (with the money I got from selling my ram and wether) because I really liked Katy Perry's butt and I wanted to emphasize that trait, so I got the breed of sheep that almost always wins carcass competitions. My Hank is thin, but he is still pretty well muscled for how thin he is (you should've seen his sire--that ram is a powerhouse). I can't wait to see his muscles after I get him to gain some weight!

After I'm done using Hank (I think I will keep him for two seasons, depending on how I like his first set of lambs) I will probably get a maternal sire and just keep rotating--terminal sire this year and maybe next, then maternal sire for a year or two, a terminal sire, etc.

Eventually I would like to get some Katahdins because of their maternal traits and I like all the colors they come in


----------



## CocoNUT (Sep 13, 2012)

A)  Why did you choose to raise sheep, goats, cows, etc.

Hmmm...probably because I'm a NUT!  Growing up, going to my aunts and uncles ranches was ALWAYS the BEST part of my summers. I'd spend all day (& I do mean ALL DAY) out in the corrals with the horses and cattle. Now that I'm a "grown up" and realizing my dream...we got the heck out of the HOA community and got a couple acres.  "Being self-sufficient" was the excuse...but I just LOVE all the animals.  The goats were a simple progression from the chickens...

B) Why did you choose your particular breed(s)?

I will openly admit I was originally wanting Nigerians...but they weren't really being offered in our area.  Mostly pygmies (not my cup of tea).  We had gone to a Chickenstock and a woman was there selling her dairy kids (alreay weaned).  After speaking with her at great length, I was able to puppy eyes my husband into agreeing to getting TWO does. They were boer/dairy crosses (I think one is a nigerian x) and all white. MY fell MADLY in love with their floppy ears!  Other then those two, I've "lucked" into 3 nubians and I LOVE their personalities AND their ears! 

My nigerian/boer doe is the NAUGHTIEST thing ever! And talkative! But she's pretty bomb-proof! They're all sweet and follow me around (like sheep) when I'm doing chores.  I love those goats...they're so funny!  

My husband wants a fainter - for "stress relief" he says! 

I'm wanting some sheep now...to supply my 'fiber' habbit (& I happen to LOVE lamb...)! All in good time though.....


----------



## Southdown (Sep 22, 2012)

We decided to try sheep because a year or two after buying this farm (an apple orchard) we realized we could not be push mowing under seven acres of trees every weekend!  (Great for a weight loss plan, but not for my sanity.)  Goats would have been cool, but they eat trees and bark, so that wasn't going to work in an orchard.  We couldn't have tall animals either that would eat the upper branches.  Although I would really love an alpaca, sigh.  So we researched and discovered the Old English Babydoll Southdown.  Miniature sheep, mellow temperament, and super cute.  They worked out so great, that now we breed our own.  I believe that used to be a rare/heritage breed, but much more popular now.  There's really no profit as far as meat or milk (we don't do either), but they earn their keep by keeping our orchard clean and being great pets!  I enjoy them more than dogs and cats.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 27, 2012)

We ended up choosing the St. Croix due to them being hardy, more parasite resistant, good mothering instincts etc. It all came about when we traded a boar (pig) for a St. Croix ram. We had been looking for a rare sheep breed but hadn't chosen one & when this trade happened we had never even heard of a St. Croix! Once we researched them we knew they were the ones for us. We were then able to purchase a conservation herd from California. We specialize in quality breeding stock, selling the culls off or eating them. We wanted a herd that thrived on grass/hay & that required very little input from us. Yes we are out with them every day but they are very low maintenance. 

As for our pigs, we LOVE the Large Blacks. Yet again, a heritage breed that thrives on pasture. Yes they need some grain input but not as much as most. They are extremely docile, very good paternal instincts & hardy. Oh & did I mention that they taste REALLY good. As with the sheep we sell quality breeding stock & sell off as feeders/ eat the rest. 

Our milk cows are just for us & we purchased the first one when we bought the farm. She had a heifer calf who has since calved & is now being milked. We just recently added a Jersey cow to the mix so that we can have cream to make good butter. 

Liz


----------



## Fiberfling (Oct 31, 2012)

Finn and CVM/Romedale sheep in the later time of my life. Finns due to their temperament, kindness, gentleness and nice soft fleeces and their coloration. I recently bought the CVM's for the same reason but I believe they give more fiber than the Finns.  I don't like pushy, beligerant animals and want them to be controllable. These have worked well for me.  I do not eat red meat, once in a while chicken and fish, sometimes cheese, but surely eggs so I do not butcher nor sell lambs for butcher. I have their fleeces made into yarn every year and make sweaters, hats, scarves, gloves, socks, you name it out of my own wool.  It can't be beat.  I do not breed to make a profit, nor deal in any kind of profit making concern with my animals. They are more like friends and I couldn't do that to a friend.


----------

